# Connecting a windows domain to a Router with different IP address range



## MIM_Man (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi All, I am looking for a little advice on the best way to get my Windows 2000 server domain to acces an ADSL router we have connected to a different network. The details of the networks are as follows.

1. This is a simple 192.168.2.1 (router) address range that is connected directly to the adsl router. It contains a mixture of Win98/ME/XP machines which range addresses from 192.168.2.2 to 192.168.2.50.

2. This is a windows 2000 server domain. The server is IP address 192.128.0.1 and the four connected clients have IP addresses ranging from 192.128.0.2 - 192.128.0.5. These five computers are connected to a simple switch and do not currently have any external connection to the internet or the other network.

We do not at the moment require the two different networks to file share or even be visible to each other, but we do need the Windows 2000 server network to get access to the internet through the installed router (192.168.2.1).

What is the simplest method of connecting the Win 2000 domain to the router so that the attached clients can both use the internet and retrieve emails from outside the company


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The simplest method would be:

Assign the server a static IP address in the same subnet as the router, but outside the DHCP server range of the router.

Disable the DHCP server on the W2K server.

Connect all the computers to the router, you can use the switch to expand the router's connections.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
If you really do NOT want the server and attached machines visible to the other machines, do this.

Purchase a second router, connect it's WAN port to one of the LAN ports on the first router.

Assign the server a static IP address in the same subnet as the secondary router, but outside the DHCP server range of the secondary router.

Disable the DHCP server on the W2K server.

Connect all the computers to the secondary router, you can use the switch to expand the router's connections.

This will give you a NAT layer between you and the users of the primary router. If you need to forward ports, put the secondary router in the DMZ of the primary router.


----------



## MIM_Man (Oct 9, 2006)

Many thanks for the advice, will try it at the weekend. Thanks again.


----------



## MIM_Man (Oct 9, 2006)

All sorted , thanks for your help. :smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad we could help. :smile:


----------

